# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  ارجوا المساعدة لفك تشفير هذا الجهاز

## coucou152

*ALCATEL P330X* One Touch *POP 7S
ليقبل جميع الشبكات
ولكم مني جزيل لشكر
معلومات الجهاز:
CU reference: P330X-2CE5GB7
imei: 864459021454650
andrid : 4.3*

----------

